# Bulk fertilizer nitrogen violation



## Mountaineer (Jan 19, 2019)

Wondering if anyone has thought about it or has any input ? It's out in the open under roof . Makes me think bagged would be better on fertilizers containing nitrogen.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Huh? I guess I don’t understand what you’re trying to get at.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

volatilization??


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm guessing that his concern is with volatilization?

Here, we can get fertilizer treated, at a small extra cost, to prevent this!

I have started buying mine "enriched", more to prevent it from volatilizing after it's spread, than concern about storage.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

IHCman said:


> volatilization??


If it's this, in my experience it seems Urea draws moisture and forms a crust that might just pretty much seal the pile perhaps?

Larry


----------



## PaulN (Mar 4, 2014)

There was someone on this site that asked a question about N loss in stored urea about one year ago. I can't seem to find the thread, but as I recall, he said that he had his urea tested at an independent lab, and he was told it was not 46 percent. It seems to me that he got a refund from his supplier. Maybe someone else can find that thread.

But when I read other sites about this, they say as long as it's kept dry and shaded, the amount of N loss is insignificant.


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

I don't know what your using to spread it, but lumping up would be a far bigger concern to me. Had to fight way to much urea or ammonium sulfate that has become a brick. Even in 50 lb plastic bags.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Ray 54 said:


> I don't know what your using to spread it, but lumping up would be a far bigger concern to me. Had to fight way to much urea or ammonium sulfate that has become a brick. Even in 50 lb plastic bags.


Amen to that, urea could turn into bricks really easy. We even built a screen that sat on top of the fertilizer spreader to keep any lumps out when loading. Get the spreader full then use the loader to lift the screen off and take a sledge to beat the clumps thru the screen.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I agree, lumping HERE is a huge concern with the amount of humidity we have.....we hardly have urea available after June.


----------



## Randy Litton (Jan 21, 2018)

We utilize our CO-OP for bulk fertilizer; reason: efficiency and cost. Unless you own a spreader, renting is only option for autonomous farms, and it is difficult to imagine all the maintenance issues returned to dealer without comment. The CO-OP cost and machine depreciation and maintenance are equal or less than farm self applications, for larger fields.

N2 Volitization is a concern to be managed; not going to dispute. We get a better application w9th CO-OP GPS guided trucks. We ride with the driver to get an idea of coverage and timely addressing issues instead of stripped fields 3 weeks after application.

The other concern with Nitrogen is soil acidity. The N2 is not utilized if soil or sod base is not proper pH, proper moisture, or stand maturity capable of handling the plant food.


----------

